# Oscars 2011: Christian Bale hat Grund zur Freude



## Mandalorianer (28 Feb. 2011)

*Er ist "Bester Nebendarsteller"
Oscars 2011: Christian Bale hat Grund zur Freude​*

Die Oscars sind in vollem Gange, eine goldene Statue nach der anderen findet einen neuen Besitzer. Nachdem sich schon Melissa Leo (50) über einen Oscar als beste Nebendarstellerin freuen konnte, sollte nun natürlich auch der beste Nebendarsteller gefunden werden.

Reese Witherspoon (34) hatte die Ehre diesen Preis zu übergeben – die Wahl bestand zwischen – Christian Bale (37), John Hawkes (51), Jeremy Renner (40), Mark Ruffalo (43) und Geoffrey Rush (59). Und wie schon bei der bestern Nebendarstellerin darf sich jemand aus dem Film „The Fighter“ über den goldenen Mann freuen: Der Oscar für den besten Nebendarsteller ging an Christian Bale!

Es scheint als stünden die Karten für "The Fighter" gut. Immerhin ist der Film sieben Mal nominiert und konnte für die Nebendarsteller schon zwei Oscars einheimsen. 


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2011)

über die Überbringerin hat er sich sicherlich gefreut


----------

